# origins and dr gorgy london



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

HI 

I was wondering does anyone do IVF at origins in conjunction with doing immune treatment with dr gorgy in london. I am going to be doing immune treatment via dr gorgy and would rather cycle with a clinic in ireland rather than travel to london for er and et ect. would like to hear from anyone doing this or anyone who has looked into this.

thanks 

rosebud


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Rosebud sorry i cant help with question but i would like to know that aswell, because i need tx with immune issues along side ivf but im not sure how to go about getting all the tests etc here and price wise i have no idea wat the drugs would cost, how you get them prescribed etc. Did you have to go to Dr Gorgy ? How much does that cost ? Sorry for being nosey i just dont know where to start    

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Cathy

yes im going to dr gorgy in 2 weeks time for tests ect, he has a website its fertility and gynacology academy, you can find the phone number there, he also does phone consultations. im looking at booking a consultation with origins when im back to see if I can cycle with them and also do intralipids ect in ireland instead of having to travel to england everytime. the travel is really stressfull i find and i know as ive cycled in czech rep the last 3 times. lol

good luck

rosebud


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Rosebud i would ideally like to do that too, do u mind me asking how much does it cost to see him and also how much for all the tests.

Thanks Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi 

his consultation fee is 120stg and the tests are all different prices , i already have spent 1200stg on tests with a different dr but dr gorgy says i need more so im hoping they wont be that much again but i have heard of women paying up to 2000 for tests ect. we will see when we go over what he suggests, this whole business is so expensive , ive been ttc for 15yrs and have had 6 ivfs and 3 of those ended in m/c so we are nearing the end of the road and want to give it everything now.

there is a thread on here all about dr gorgy , i think if you search his name it will come up

rosebud


----------

